Ask HN: What tasks you have automated? - throwawayt856
======
0x54MUR41
I would recommend to check out some previous discussions. HN users share their
automated daily tasks based on their problem and context.

1\. Ask HN: What tasks do you automate? (337 comments) [0]

2\. Ask HN: Do you automate most of your routine tasks? (27 comments) [1]

3\. Ask HN: What day to day tasks do you automate? (7 comments) [2]

4\. Ask HN: How do you automate your life? (8 comments) [3]

5\. Ask HN: What are the small things that you’d automate in a software dev
team? (9 comments) [4]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14782332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14782332)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390845)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18783598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18783598)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1521673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1521673)

[4]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19437560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19437560)

------
xcubic
Mate, nothing against you but this question comes over and over, times and
times again. I won't even bother searching for the links to post here because
if you didn't do it, why should I?

Specially from a post coming from an apparent throwaway account that does
nothing more that ask questions. Sorry but this one was for you.

------
gtirloni
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tasks+automated](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tasks+automated)

